# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντίο Χρυσουλίνα μου.

## mariakappa

Αντίο Χρύσα μου.εσυ χαιρεσε που εφυγες σε ενα κοσμο χωρις κλουβια και σιδερα.σε εναν κοσμο που θα μπορεις να πετας ελευθερη.εγω ομως ποναω...
η θυμηση σου θα μεινει αποτυπωμενη στην καρδια μου.σ'αγαπω πολυ.

----------


## serafeim

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μαρια, λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την απωλεια σου! Η Χρυσα θα μεινει παντοτε ζωντανη μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις σου!

Καλο σου ταξιδι Χρυσα!

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Μαρια  :sad:

----------


## BugsBunny

Κρίμα. . . :sad:

----------


## jk21

Μαρακι μου λυπαμαι .... για οσους δεν το ξερουν ,η Μαρια ειχε απευθυνθει οπως αρμοζε σε πτηνιατρο ,αλλα δυστυχως δεν το προλαβε το ατυχο πουλακι ....

----------


## serafeim

τι πουλακι ηταν αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπαμαι πραγματικα Μαρια μου....
 :sad:

----------


## δημητρα

λυπαμαι πολυ

----------


## olga

Mαρία λυπάμαι...

----------


## kostas0206

Λυπαμαι μαρια!!! Ευχομαι να ξεπερασεις γρηγορα αυτην την απωλεια!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Καρδουλάκι μου... κρίμα..... :sad: .... Μαράκι σε νοιώθω και λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ...

----------


## mariakappa

> τι πουλακι ηταν αν επιτρεπεται?


παραλληλα εκεινο τον καιρο εβλεπα ενα αλλο υγιες θυληκο ρινγκνεκ και υπολογιζα λιγο καιρο αργοτερα να την αγορασω για συντροφια στον Λακη.η μοιρα ομως επισπευσε λιγο τα πραγματα.δυο μηνες μετα, χριστουγεννα 2010, περνωντας απο το πετσοπ την βρηκα στον πατο να κοιμαται στα δυο της ποδια να κρυωνει και εμφανως αδυνατισμενη.με μια μια κοντινη ματια δυστυχως ανακαλυψα οτι οι κουτσουλιες τις ηταν γεματες σπορακια.
μεταφερθηκε κατευθειαν σπιτι μου και σημερα ειναι καλα.τρωει μονο πελλετς μιας και τα σπορακια δεν τα ξαναχωνεψε ποτε.δεν ανακαλυψα που οφειλεται.εκανα εξετασεις και στην ελλαδα και στην γερμανια και ολες ηταν αρνητικες. δεν πειραζει ομως.ολα τα υπολοιπα τα χωνευει κανονικα.το ονομα της το πηρε απο τα Χριστουγεννα, και ονομαστηκε Χρύσα.

----------


## serafeim

ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ  :sad: 
αχ ρε γαμωτο παντα μεσα στα καλα θα υπαρχουν ακ ια υτα τα ασχημα!!!
Μαρια θα εχει παρεα τα δικα μου πουλακια εκει ψηλα μην στεναγχωριεσαι!!!

----------


## Peri27

:Sick0004:  σνιφ σνιφ πολυ κριμα..λυπαμαι....οσοι φευγουν όμως ζουν παντα στη καρδια μας ..

----------


## Kostakos

Λυπαμαι πρα πολυ ενας ακομη αγγελος αφησετη γη για να επιστρεψει στα ουρανια...... Ελπιζω να κανει παρεα με την νινα μου....
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jGKRXhmFQlw

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπαμαι Μαρια.

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ Μαρια!!!!

 :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

Δυστυχως αυτα συμβαινουν και ακομη περισσοτερο σε ανθρωπους που προσπαθουν να δωσουν το καλυτερο σε πουλια αρρωστα, κακομεταχειρισμενα κακοποιημενα!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

κριμα μαρια πολυ κριμα............................. τιποτα αλλο δεν λεω..!!!!!

----------


## geog87

Μαρια κριμα...

----------


## dxr-halk

Πραγματικά ήταν κρίμα. Λυπάμαι πολύ για το χαμό της.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Μαράκι τώρα το είδα! Λυπάμαι πολύ για το χαμό της!

----------


## Assimakis

Συλλυπητηρια  :Sick0004:

----------

